# Overstaying in France overseas after mariage



## Mishae221

Hello, so im from north africa and i was living in Poland and i have a polish residence card. Last year i met the love of my life he is polish and lives in France overseas, i went there with my polish card that allows me to travel , and i stayed for 4 month instead of 3 ( the Schengen law of legal stay) but we got married in this 4 months. Now i have to go back to poland for work but as i overstayed my 3months im afraid to have a problem in the borders when i will land in Paris from Martinique. 
Can someone please let me know if its gonna be a problem or its ok because im married to a polish citizen and i have a polish card and work contract?
Thank you!!


----------



## Bevdeforges

Have moved you to the France section of the forum. Normally, there is a way to fix this, if you were planning on living with your spouse in France. Since he is Polish, you could have applied for a carte de séjour as the spouse of a person from an EU country - but that may be trickier, given that you plan on living in Poland. And some prefectures may give you a hard time if you try to apply now (i.e. late) for the carte de séjour as the spouse of an EU national living in France. 

Let's see what others here can suggest.


----------



## BackinFrance

I believe Martinique is not in the Schengen area Liste des pays avec visa Schengen - Espace Schengen.

If you are just transiting through Paris with an onwards booking to Poland, I can't see why you would have a problem anyway.


----------



## Mishae221

Bevdeforges said:


> Have moved you to the France section of the forum. Normally, there is a way to fix this, if you were planning on living with your spouse in France. Since he is Polish, you could have applied for a carte de séjour as the spouse of a person from an EU country - but that may be trickier, given that you plan on living in Poland. And some prefectures may give you a hard time if you try to apply now (i.e. late) for the carte de séjour as the spouse of an EU national living in France.
> 
> Let's see what others here can suggest.


Hey, thank you, but i was gonna apply for the french carte de séjour but i know it gonna take long time and if i stay in Martinique waiting for it i will lose my job opportunity in Poland. That why i wanted to go back for few months and then later i can join him to apply for it.


----------



## Mishae221

BackinFrance said:


> I believe Martinique is not in the Schengen area Liste des pays avec visa Schengen - Espace Schengen.
> 
> If you are just transiting through Paris with an onwards booking to Poland, I can't see why you would have a problem anyway.


Yes im indeed just transiting through Paris because there is no direct flight from Martinique, but i was just worried that they will check my passport stamp that i entered martinique 4 months ago. 
Maybe if i it happened and i explained that i got married during this time and i have now a job in poland and still have a valid polish card its gonna be fine??
Thanks guys !


----------



## Mishae221

Does someone have anymore advices please😊😊


----------



## Clic Clac

Mishae221 said:


> Does someone have anymore advices please😊😊


Other than crossing your fingers and hoping passport control are very busy....
The best advice would be 'next time follow the rules' it's a lot less worry. 

Also, you should maybe think about changing your avatar.That symbol has gained bad connotations.


----------

